# a new addition to the site?



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2012)

ive just logged in and notice i had '49 notifications' im thinking what the heck !!!!!!!

when i clicked on it it said '49 quotes' so i go see whats going on and it seems to be a page now dedicated to all the times someone has quoted me

this is something new and is it really needed? seems like its just going to clutter up the notification section

- - - Updated - - -

just noticed an now bumped older thread about this 

is there anyway to STOP getting these notifications personally i dont need to see where i have been quoted or by whom


----------



## animal805 (Sep 10, 2012)

^^+


----------



## PMyers (Sep 10, 2012)

It took me by surprise. I logged on to see 74 notifications, and my immediate thought was "Oh crap... who did I piss off this time..." :lol:


----------



## Jande (Sep 10, 2012)

Yup not liking it much myself either. :?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2012)

i was thinking similar things PMyers :lol:

apparently some like it and some dont, just curious if it can be turned off if users dont want it


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I had 671. I thought I was popular but nobody was there. lol


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 10, 2012)

Hahahaha Yeah I had 116 this morning and was like W..T...F....Mr Popular here  Oh well, not actually the case hahaha!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

You can blame me for this :twisted:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/community-41/admin-quoted-posts-function-140397/


It seems to work ok once you clear the backlog


----------



## Australis (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> ive just logged in and notice i had '49 notifications' im thinking what the heck !!!!!!!
> 
> when i clicked on it it said '49 quotes' so i go see whats going on and it seems to be a page now dedicated to all the times someone has quoted me
> 
> ...



/


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

Calm down Jeannine, its only because you have a back log of them, you will hardly notice it now they are gone


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't mind it. If somebody has quoted you it could be with questions, or it may be a statement that needs to be addressed, handy overall really once the backlog is cleared.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2012)

873 for me... But most were commenting on what a twat I was....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I had exactly the same reaction as Jeannine and for very similar reasons. Does that mean I need to "calm down" as well?

Blue


----------



## cma_369 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think it's a good thing, so you are on top of people "asking questions"
As stated it must include every post that has been quoted so clear the backlog and it should be easier to manage.....


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 10, 2012)

i personally like it and cant see what people problems are , other than maybe they though they were popular then realise there not 

when i click on the notifications tab , normally another tab appears under neath it (doesnt happen if there isnt anything new in each field) , this will have (x) amount of likes then (x)amount of pm then (x) amount of quotes etc , so imo it really isnt that hard to tell the difference of which one you want to go to , simply clear the back log and i think it will work well personally 

i hope it stays


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I had exactly the same reaction as Jeannine and for very similar reasons. Does that mean I need to "calm down" as well?
> 
> Blue



Yes it does Blue, and don't freak out, I just gave you another


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ah aps,
where the littlest of deals turn out to be disasters

- - - Updated - - -

OMG JOSH YOU JUST GAVE ME A NOTIFICATION GRRRR


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> ah aps,
> where the littlest of deals turn out to be disasters
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Hehehehehe


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2012)

i dont think i have anything to 'calm down' over, i simply requested is there anyway to turn it off, i cant see why its needed, if your curious to find out if anyone posted a quote of yours, asked a question, etc its just as easy to go to the threads you last posted in, having the notifications is the same thing just a different course 

NOT everyone wants something surely we have the right to decide what we do and dont want?

yes they have disappeared but didnt until i looked at them, no i didnt bother reading i simply opened the thread counted to 10 and closed it again

each to their own ive already stated some will like it others wont but it seems those of us who dont like it need to 'calm down' 

and just because you might have gotten hundreds of notifications doesnt mean your 'popular' same as if you only get a couple doesnt mean your not popular either


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> i dont think i have anything to 'calm down' over, i simply requested is there anyway to turn it off, i cant see why its needed, if your curious to find out if anyone posted a quote of yours, asked a question, etc its just as easy to go to the threads you last posted in, having the notifications is the same thing just a different course
> 
> NOT everyone wants something surely we have the right to decide what we do and dont want?
> 
> ...



Oh calm down, I hardly meant any disrespect..

And having to check every single thread I have ever posted in isnt really feasible, that's why I requested this function


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the function... though I had a what the moment when I first saw it with the backlog. If I was going to talk to somebody directly on a thread I "quote" them.... hopefully people do the same when talking to me on a thread.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 10, 2012)

I had 549 and thought how the hell am I going to sift through that many PM's .....


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 10, 2012)

I only got 23 lol


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> If I was going to talk to somebody directly on a thread I "quote" them.... hopefully people do the same when talking to me on a thread.



It was always considered good netiquette to do so. Although netiquette appears to be practised less and less these days, and not just on APS.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 10, 2012)

I can see this thread turning into a bit of a "nuisance" to those who ask a question.... Hehe


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2012)

geckojosh it could be handy for those who want it i simply want to know if those of us who dont want it can turn it off if we so wish

i dont think ive ever used the quote button, might be wrong though, i prefer to use a person's name if i want to respond to something they have said like i have above to you

_I pleased to see you not writing in size 18 bold font though Jeannine. my eyes say thank you - Colin_


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i personally like it and cant see what people problems are , other than maybe they though they were popular then realise there not
> 
> when i click on the notifications tab , normally another tab appears under neath it (doesnt happen if there isnt anything new in each field) , this will have (x) amount of likes then (x)amount of pm then (x) amount of quotes etc , so imo it really isnt that hard to tell the difference of which one you want to go to , simply clear the back log and i think it will work well personally
> 
> i hope it stays



Yeah i like it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> geckojosh it could be handy for those who want it i simply want to know if those of us who dont want it can turn it off if we so wish
> 
> i dont think ive ever used the quote button, might be wrong though, i prefer to use a person's name if i want to respond to something they have said like i have above to you




Yeah I agree it would be nice to be able to customize certain functions


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Now that the backlog is cleared I think it will work well. Id rather get a notificaiton for a quote then a like which clog things up much more.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 10, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> It was always considered good netiquette to do so. Although netiquette appears to be practised less and less these days, and not just on APS.



Agreed, it's the proper thing to do

- - - Updated - - -



junglepython2 said:


> Now that the backlog is cleared I think it will work well. Id rather get a notificaiton for a quote then a like which clog things up much more.



I like your comment


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Agreed, it's the proper thing to do
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Haha thanks, I just got 2 notifications for that! I don't know how I'll make it through the day now.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> haha thanks, i just got 2 notifications for that! I don't know how i'll make it through the day now.



lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 10, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> lol


that is a very necessary lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 10, 2012)

*GeckoJosh*, 

Explain why either one of us needs to “calm down”. The comments made were civil and logical and a clear reason was provided as to why the she did not wish to have that option active and so she enquired if she could turn it off. If I were her and received your ignominious response I would be telling you to shove it where there the sun does not shine. 

The term “calm down” denotes that her response showed strong emotions and connotes a lack of clarity of judgement accompanying the strong feelings or emotions.

Let’s make this very clear. Anyone with a basic capacity to understand written English can see you have it got it 100% wrong. I do not know what your motivation is. I do know that find your statement both erroneous and objectionable. 

The bottom line is that there was absolutely no reason to throw in that particular post when the issues had, to that point, been reasonably dealt with. It makes me wonder if you have a problem with your own ego or have a personal dislike of the OP. Either way, forum posts are not the place to play out such issues.

If I have come across as upset, you are dead right. If you wish to argue logically and reasonably to justify your comment I am more than willing to engage in kind. Yet I do not wish to do so. My preference is that due recognition be given where it is deserved. In other words, simply acknowledge that the OP’s were reasonable and not the product of emotive reaction. You can include my reactions in that too.

....up to you.

Blue

PS Richoman, please take note


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2012)

I am sorry you feel that way BLuetongue


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 10, 2012)

I was surprised to find 15 notifications as I am not on here much any more, this thread has answered all my questions in regard to the notification/quote ?'s  nice to see nothing changes much on the site :?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 11, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I am sorry you feel that way BLuetongue


When you direct a baseless comment that is both derogatory and inflammatory towards other users, your being sorry they feel that way just doesn't cut it! You may have had the good sense not to attempt to defend the indefensible but your reply is sadly lacking in any accountability for your actions. For future reference, in case it is not already patently obvious to you, I find such unnecessary derisive comments objectionable to point of being odious. They do little other provide a disincentive for me to use this forum.

Blue


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 11, 2012)

i think everyone needs to calm down


----------



## jack (Sep 11, 2012)

The op used multiple exclamation marks and capitals, i think josh was correct in his interpretation of charged emotional state. 
I was tempted to quote both the op and some of bluetongues well crafted big wordiness in a witty defense, but that would really be stirring.

I think the idea is sound, it may be a useful tool.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 11, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> ive just logged in and notice i had '49 notifications' im thinking what the heck !!!!!!!
> 
> when i clicked on it it said '49 quotes' so i go see whats going on and it seems to be a page now dedicated to all the times someone has quoted me
> 
> ...



I kind of like it...it's making me feel very important  (and you can quote me on that! )


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 11, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I kind of like it...it's making me feel very important  (and you can quote me on that! )



Consider it done (tee hee) bait... taken


----------



## PMyers (Sep 11, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> When you direct a baseless comment that is both derogatory and inflammatory towards other users, your being sorry they feel that way just doesn't cut it! You may have had the good sense not to attempt to defend the indefensible but your reply is sadly lacking in any accountability for your actions. For future reference, in case it is not already patently obvious to you, I find such unnecessary derisive comments objectionable to point of being odious. They do little other provide a disincentive for me to use this forum.



To paraphrase the late Mr Slim Pickens; "You use your mouth purdier than a twenty dollar *****!"

You ever considered a career in politics?


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 11, 2012)

Yikes..lookit all them notifications! Truly, I am more popular than Jesus. That's never ever going to get annoying.


----------



## Cotter (Sep 11, 2012)

I LOVE this website,,

The notification function doesn't bother me, as no one likes me.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 11, 2012)

Cotter said:


> I LOVE this website,,
> 
> The notification function doesn't bother me, as no one likes me.



I like you


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2012)

Cotter said:


> I LOVE this website,,
> 
> The notification function doesn't bother me, as no one likes me.




There's your first notification. Never say we don't care ! 

LOL, make that *second* notification. Who's a popular boy now then ?


----------



## Australis (Sep 11, 2012)

Best feature ever.. i love quotes.


----------



## jack (Sep 11, 2012)

Australis said:


> Best feature ever


 is jack's pleasing face.


Australis said:


> i love quotes.


 taken out of context


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2012)

I bet Jay likes the way you please with your face too Jack.... Taken in context but not quoted.... Didn't want to get your hopes up  Peooooow!


----------



## littlemay (Sep 11, 2012)

Only on APS could this result in any sort of argument....


----------



## Australis (Sep 11, 2012)

littlemay said:


> Only on APS could this result in any sort of argument....



Calm down.


----------



## jack (Sep 11, 2012)

littlemay said:


> Only on APS could this result in any sort of argument....



i disagree, do you have evidence for your statement


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 11, 2012)

:lol: no argument from me

im just enjoying sitting back and watching others make fools of themselves and carry on like chooks with their heads off

and they told me i NEEDED to calm down


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2012)

You capitalised NEEDED but smallised the i - what's wrong with you people out there?

Oh, and yes, smallised is a word!


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 11, 2012)

jack said:


> I think the idea is sound, it may be a useful tool.



I agree, much better then some of the other 'tools' around here......


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought my bad jokes were finally getting likes when I saw the notifications. To bad it was just quotes. But I personally like the it, so I know when someone has commented back to me on a thread.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 12, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> They do little other provide a disincentive for me to use this forum.
> 
> Blue



We can only hope....


----------



## LizardLady (Sep 12, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> I agree, much better then some of the other 'tools' around here......



Dammit, coffee over my keyboard! :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 12, 2012)

LizardLady said:


> Dammit, coffee over my keyboard! :lol:



Much better then some of the stuff, Slim6y gets on his keyboard!


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 12, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> :lol: no argument from me
> 
> im just enjoying sitting back and watching others make fools of themselves and carry on like chooks with their heads off
> 
> and they told me i NEEDED to calm down


I don't see many people making fools of themselves..
I guess that's just me tho, you do need to calm down

- - - Updated - - -



Jeannine said:


> :lol: no argument from me
> 
> im just enjoying sitting back and watching others make fools of themselves and carry on like chooks with their heads off
> 
> and they told me i NEEDED to calm down


I don't see many people making fools of themselves..
I guess that's just me tho, you do need to calm down


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 12, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -



Jeannine said:


> i dont think i have anything to 'calm down' over, i simply requested is there anyway to turn it off, i cant see why its needed, if your curious to find out if anyone posted a quote of yours, asked a question, etc its just as easy to go to the threads you last posted in, having the notifications is the same thing just a different course
> 
> NOT everyone wants something surely we have the right to decide what we do and dont want?
> 
> ...



Counted to 10? I didn't need to open a thread for them to disappear. They just left before I even got to look at them all. Ppl are only commenting because its something new you haven't seen before. Chill out. There are better things to concern yourself with (like your kids not eating their veges) than what comes up on a computer.


----------



## saximus (Sep 12, 2012)

Just for Sam 

[video=youtube;e9vrfEoc8_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9vrfEoc8_g[/video]


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 12, 2012)

And there's a Hero to SAve us. I'm not gonna stand in the way....


----------



## Colin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I had exactly the same reaction as Jeannine and for very similar reasons. Does that mean I need to "calm down" as well?
> 
> Blue



yes please mike. after you click the initial link it goes back to normal.


----------

